# Aussie Ale With Por, Summer Saaz And Galaxy



## Oakers (8/12/12)

I hate waste so I want to use up some of my older hops and malt. What do you reckon about the following:

Ale Maris Otter	0.9kg
Ale Malt	4.5kg
Pride of Ringwood	[email protected]
Pride of Ringwood	[email protected]
Summer Saaz	[email protected]
Galaxy	13g Dry hop
US05

Ianh's spreadsheet predicts:
OG	1.054
FG	1.012
IBU	33.5
EBC	10.0

Just looking to make a simple Aussie Ale with a twist.


----------



## GalBrew (8/12/12)

From experience, keep the PoR to 60min additions. I would never use PoR pellets @ 15 min again. If you have enough galaxy I would add them @ 15 or 10 mins in addition to the dry hop.


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/12)

Norhing wrong with PoR late if ur malt bill will atand up to it. dr S and i both make an ale chock full of PoR and its great. Its pride of mt torrens.link in my sig. 

In relation to OP, recipe looks ok. And in this instance id drop the por. I sont think its neefed in this recipe.


----------



## Nick JD (8/12/12)

Dry hopping with Galaxy is great if you like your beer to taste like a mouthful of grassclippings.


----------



## bignath (8/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Norhing wrong with PoR late if ur malt bill will atand up to it.



i agree. 

I did an all POR last year that was 6.9% ABV and included a FWH addition, and from memory a 40min and a flameout too.

Was a really good beer. The POR was super fresh from Ellerslie Hop, nice and soft as opposed to the dry crumbly shit my local usually sells.

Haven't done it since as it wasn't my best beer, but it was really nice however. Will do it again one day. I think freshness is the key factor in using POR across different additions. Wouldn't try it with older stock.


----------



## Oakers (8/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Norhing wrong with PoR late if ur malt bill will atand up to it. dr S and i both make an ale chock full of PoR and its great. Its pride of mt torrens.link in my sig.
> 
> In relation to OP, recipe looks ok. And in this instance id drop the por. I sont think its neefed in this recipe.



Not quite sure what you mean "...drop the por..." It's the main bittering addition, and it's the main hop i want to use up...do you mean just the 15 min addition?


----------



## brettprevans (8/12/12)

Oakers said:


> Not quite sure what you mean "...drop the por..." It's the main bittering addition, and it's the main hop i want to use up...do you mean just the 15 min addition?


Sorry missed the 'late'. Yeah drop the late addition imo.


----------



## GalBrew (8/12/12)

Nick JD said:


> Dry hopping with Galaxy is great if you like your beer to taste like a mouthful of grassclippings.



See, I love dry hopping with galaxy. But late kettle additions of PoR just don't do it for me. 
Different strokes people.....


----------



## Bribie G (8/12/12)

For the Ozzy Ozzy Ozzy character, I'd reculture from a couple of longnecks of Coopers Red or Green. Also if you have wheat malt, I've found a good percentage in an Aussie goes very well.


----------



## Nick JD (8/12/12)

AdamFromWH said:


> See, I love dry hopping with galaxy. But late kettle additions of PoR just don't do it for me.
> Different strokes people.....



Two things I stopped using galaxy for: bittering additions and dry hopping. Couldn't get the flavour without the harshness. 

How do you do it?


----------



## GalBrew (8/12/12)

I agree that you get a level of harshness using galaxy @ 60, and I have subbed for more neutral and softer bittering hops and that is fine, but have gone back to using galaxy @ 60 for one of my very malty IPAish beers as I just l just like it better as I really want to max out the passionfruit and the harsh quality drops after a couple of weeks in the keg. As for dry hopping I use galaxy flowers 20g/19L in the keg for 5 days no prob. In the past though I have forgotten to take the hop bag out on time and you are quite right it is a keg of lawn clippings.


----------



## Oakers (8/12/12)

The Galaxy I have left over is from a single hop Galaxy extract beer that I made. It was very harsh from my use of Galaxy for bittering and flavour additions. The aroma, though a little "lawn clippings", was very nice


----------



## Oakers (11/1/13)

Update:

Now drinking this ale (as I type). Not bad considering it was really an attempt to make an Aussie ale by using up a few ingredients. No, actually pretty bloody good. It's vastly better than the majority of megaswill. The only minor criticism I would have is that it has turned out a bit more dextrinous than I would like. I thought that I mashed at a pretty low temperature 64 C but maybe i didn't measure the temp accurately?? Anyway, although I probably won't make this again I'm pretty happy with a beer that cost me $15 for 23 litres.

Oakers.


----------



## krausenhaus (11/1/13)

I dry-hopped a S&W clone at 3.5g/L without getting grassy notes at all.

Did it in two lots for 4 days each, had the first bag on some fishing line so I could yank it out. Beer smelt fantastic.


----------

